# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Bluesmart One, smart suitcase, Bluesmart Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bluesmart Inc.

"Bluesmart Series 2: Smart Luggage System" on Indiegogo

"Bluesmart: World's First Smart, Connected Carry-On" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Bluesmart - the world's first smart connected carry-on suitcase

Published on Oct 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Bluesmart - world's first smart luggage

Published on Dec 1, 2015




> Bluesmart is the world's first smart suitcase, featuring: location tracking, USB battery changers, digital lock, built-in scale, distance alerts, trip itineraries, travel stats and much more.

----------


## Airicist

Bluesmart One - smart luggage for the perfect journey

Published on Aug 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bluesmart Series 2 - Smart luggage system

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> Bluesmart Series 2 is the world's first smart travel gear system. Starting with the second generation of our blockbuster Smart Carry-on Suitcase, we are adding to the collection: a Smart Check-in Suitcase, a Smart Laptop Bag and a Smart Passport Pouch. Together they make the most powerful travel set ever.

----------

